#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-05
<hito_jp> 小林さんが復帰してこない……？
<mizuno> ちょっと手がはなせまペン
<hito_jp> ぬぬー。何時からにするとしあわせになれます？ > みずのさん
<hito_jp> そういう次元ではない？
<mizuno> 22:30くらいには
<hito_jp> じゃあ22:30からに延期で良いでしょうか。> 関係しそうな人
<nobuto> 別ルートで小林さんと連絡を取ったところサーバーがsplitしているみたいです。
<jkbys> みえた
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> 見えた。
<hito_jp> ぐげ。
<hito_jp> ping > ikuyaNOTE
<hito_jp> ping > kuromabo
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> 22:30開始で問題なければそこまで遅らせるほうがしあわせな予感？
<nobuto> 私はどちらでも。
<jkbys> みずのさんが２２：３０もどってきそうなんですね 今ろぐみた
<jkbys> じゃあ22:30開始にしましょうか
<hito_jp> ではそれで。
<jkbys> そろそろはじめましょうか
<mizuno> おまたせしました
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110405
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 上流サーバの移植はGWにならないと作業できなさそうな状況です
<jkbys> オフラインミーティング関西11.03に、寄付金額の合計と領収書を貼る(jkbys) はやりました
<hito_jp> GWに切り替えるとNatty死亡しますよね……
<jkbys> 切り替えは落ち着いてからのほうが良さそうですね
<hito_jp> ではそれで
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 9.10のEOLアナウンス
<jkbys> [ ] 誰が流す？
<jkbys> hitoさんかな？
<hito_jp> 一応 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Announce/EOL とか準備してあったり
<hito_jp> （ほんとは色々よくない実装
<hito_jp> まあ前回とやりかたちがうので、これでやってみて、10.10のEOLの頃に誰か他の人に。……鬼が笑いそうですが。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> ということでやっておきます。Nattyは細かく書いてませんが
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty
<hito_jp> Firefoxの再起動要求文字列がテスト待ち、unzipは状況整理したけど誰かちゃんとコードレビューするかこれまでのunzip作り直してみて動作テスト要、翻訳みんながんばってね、の三本でお届けします
<ikuyaNOTE> 翻訳の進捗は芳しくない感じですかね
<nobuto> テストしてからdebdiff投げてるのでテスト自体は必要ありません。
<nobuto> あ、ubufoxの話。
<hito_jp> その主張はなにか恐怖を感じるので勘弁してほしい。
<nobuto> どういうこと？
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ必要がないということはないですねー
<jkbys> テストが必要ないというのは・・・？
<mizuno> テストはいるんじゃないかなあ
<nobuto> ではテストしてください。
<hito_jp> エンジニアリング的にありえねーとしか……。
<hito_jp> テスト計画ってどんなので考えてます？
<hito_jp> （「そんなものはない」とか言われたらどうしよう）
<nobuto> 古いISOイメージ持ってきて、先にxul-ext-ubufoxをアップデート、その後にfirefoxをアップデートですね。
<hito_jp> ……「そんなものはない」の方がまだマシだった。
<nobuto> hito_jp: では代わりに考えてください。
<hito_jp> そうする。
<jkbys> unzipはこれまでのでいいですよね
<hito_jp> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefoxで出るけどテストとして妥当？
<hito_jp> それかunzip6+libnatspec人柱路線のどっちかです
<hito_jp> とかいうことも含めて真面目に考えよう。ということでIRCミーティング上はいったんおしまい。>Fx
<jkbys> 今から人柱とかどうなの
<hito_jp> 基本的にはこれまでの奴をバージョン番号捏造して投下すればいいとは思いますが、file-rollerとかとの連携壊れてないかとかテストはしたいところ。
<mizuno> いずれはunzip6にしないとまずい？
<mizuno> 将来的に
<hito_jp> いちおーこちらに何かテストできるブツはありまして。https://launchpad.net/~hito/+archive/experimental/+packages
<jkbys> いずれはunzip6しないとキモチワルイ
<hito_jp> 脆弱性出たときに超大変
<mizuno> ですよねえ、やっぱり
<hito_jp> あらかじめ言っておこう、unzip5にベンダパッチが出てこない状態でファイル名ハンドリングに脆弱性が出てきたら、パッチ以前に脆弱性アセスできる気がしない。
<hito_jp> なので、DebianのlibnatspecのITP……だったものを処理してuniverseにいれてMIR、を11.10でやらないと、12.04LTSでとってもツラい気分に。
<jkbys> 脆弱性アセスがわからない
<hito_jp> ggrkbys
<jkbys> 新しい言葉が
<jkbys> 翻訳みんながんばってね は がんばってね でいいすか
<hito_jp> たぶん。
<jkbys> 他にありますか？
<hito_jp> 頑張ってね＆なにか見落としのでかい物ない、ぐらいで留まってます。
<kuromabo> はい、皆さんよろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> unzipのテストケースが https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/UnzipTestcase にあるので誰か完成させてほしい
<hito_jp> 「これまでのunzip」のnatty用（パッケージバージョン上げたやつ）テストするついでにでも。
<jkbys> ( ◕‿‿◕ )
<jkbys> ( ◕‿‿◕ )＜誰か頼んだ
<hito_jp> とりあえず、unzip問題は（libnatspecがarchive入りしてMIRした） ＆ （unzip6+libnatspecパッチを完成させる） が満たされれば問題そのものが消失するかなーという気分にはなっているので、次で頑張りましょう。
<jkbys> ( ◕‿‿◕ )＜了解した
<kazken3> QB
<hito_jp> 後者の方は実はとっても簡単に終わります。5 to
<hito_jp> 6でルーチン的には変わらないので、パッチ読みなおしてちょっと書く程度。ヒープとかポインタが普通にわかってるC言語書きならどなたでも。
<hito_jp> ということで6.0版パッチ作成はmizunoさん任せた！
<hito_jp> とか言っていいです？
<jkbys> mizunoさんプログラム書けたのか
<hito_jp> ただの酔っ払いだと思ってますね……。プログラムが書ける酔っ払いなんですよ？
<mizuno> ぅぇー
<jkbys> 普通に知らなかった
<kazken3> mizuno△
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<hito_jp> 翻訳関係者のみなさんはレビューもしてね、とは言っておきたいところです
<hito_jp> レビューって、カルマたまった人の。
<kazken3> はい
<kazken3> ピックアップもしておきます。
<kuromabo> ( ◕‿‿◕ )＜了解だよ
<kazken3> QB
<hito_jp> QB顔文字はUTF-8な文字をチェックするのに最適だという哀しい事実…
<hito_jp> FCが変な問題って解決したんでしたっけ。
<jkbys> FC ファミリーコンピュータ あるいは ファングラブ
<hito_jp> じゃあfc
<mizuno> fontconfigのような
<kazken3> ふぁいばーちゃねる？
<kazken3> うぐぅ
<jkbys> fontconfigか 普通に分からなかった
<jkbys> まだベータインストールしてないですけどTakaoフォントとか普通に出てますか
<ikuyaNOTE> 何を持って変とするのかがわかりません……
<hito_jp> なんかqwibberの表示文字がびみょーなのはわたしだけでしょーか（クリーンな環境ではないので
<hito_jp> うおおgwibber
<mizuno> いまみたら、ちょっと汚いようななんというか > gwibber
<hito_jp> すくなくともtakao以外のなにかですよね。
<jkbys> それ10.10でもあったような
<hito_jp> みなさん何をどーやってどんな原理で解決したのかwikiページなりLPなりに書くか、完璧な記憶力で覚えておきましょう……orz
<hito_jp> ていうかこのへんも自動化すればいいのか……（なんとなく処理方法は思いついている
<nobuto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/502610
<kazken3> ttf-wqy-zenhei ?
<nobuto> バグ報告としてはこれの可能性が高いですが、Upstreamへのリンクも含めて発散してしまっているのでこのバグ報告にはコメントしづらいところです。
<nobuto> ああ、これじゃなかった。
<mizuno> うぬ、ちょっと離席
<nobuto> やっぱりこれだったかも。fontconfigは中国語圏の方々とlanguage-selectorの活動を活発にしている方が複数のバグ報告にわたって議論しているのでNattyにはどうこうなりそうにありません。
<jkbys> /etc/fonts/conf.d/69-language-selector-ja-jp.conf を差し替えて治った気がする
<hito_jp> えーと、可能性が高いの根拠とかってどんな感じでしょ
<nobuto> jkbys: それはUbuntuでは受け入れられなかった変更ですよね？
<jkbys> いや、提案してない
<nobuto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/598720
<nobuto> ここで提案してArneに却下されています。
<nobuto> 違う現象として提案するとまた違うのかもしれませんが。
<hito_jp> 変更提案されてるように見えない……。
<nobuto> "Removing the language tag filter, like the proposed patch does it, would  mean, that the current fontconfig-voodoo hack would be needed forever  and that there is no way to get a generic fontconfig configuration that  works for everyone."
<jkbys> Firefoxで表示されないってのは知らないな
<nobuto> の部分ですが、ブランチをリンクして却下されたからアンリンクした気がする。
<nobuto> 残しておくべきだった。
<hito_jp> 「I don't know whether it's right approach.」とか書いてある時点で提案したとは言えないと思われ。
<nobuto> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nobuto/language-selector/lp598720-maverick/revision/88/fontconfig/69-language-selector-ja-jp.conf#fontconfig/69-language-selector-ja-jp.conf
<nobuto> hito_jp: では改めて提案してみてください。
<hito_jp> 問題整理してからやります。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> え、発散元に戻らないの!?
<jkbys> なんだっけ
<hito_jp> ところで村田さん、我々相手だからいいけど、「コメントするなら自分でやれ」論法は外道なのでやめたほうがいいですよ。
<nobuto> hito_jp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/502610 ここにコメントしてくれっていう意味ではなく、
<hito_jp> ああ、そういう意味の「コメント」ではないです。
<nobuto> hito_jp: langタグを取り除かなければいけない現象を見つけて改めて提案してくれ、という意味です。
<hito_jp> しかもそれは問題の質としてなにか違う？
<hito_jp> とりあえずfc問題に話を戻して、
<hito_jp> 1) fcの返すリストの順番の確定アルゴリズムに妥当性がないかも
<hito_jp> 2) fcの返すリストの先頭が妥当でないので、日本語表示に適切でないフォントが使われる
<hito_jp> 3) fcの使い方が間違っているソフトウェアではfontlinkされていない状態で文字が表示される
<hito_jp> の三種類の問題があるって話を書くところから話がスタート？
<hito_jp> で、2) のnattyにおける実例がひとまずgwibber？
<jkbys> flashはもう問題ないのかな
<jkbys> fcが悪いのかな gwibber以外は問題なさげなのでgwibberが犯人かと思ってた
<hito_jp> あー。
<hito_jp> 2) は「fcの挙動かソフトウェアの実装が妥当でないので」が正しいですね。
<mizuno> flashは問題ないように見えますね
<hito_jp> どっちが妥当でないのか、は本質的にはわかってない。
<hito_jp> 問題ないとは、Takaoに見えるの意でいいですよね？
<mizuno> はい、その意で
<jkbys> 1と3がよくわからない
<jkbys> 3は何か実例があるんですか
<hito_jp> flashのこれまで
<hito_jp> が3
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> でも、それはもう大丈夫そうと
<hito_jp> 第二第三のflashが現れなければ、ですね。
<jkbys> 1と2は同じ問題ではないですか？
<hito_jp> 1)はfcのコード、2)はfcのconfig？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty/QA/RemixCDImage?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<hito_jp> fc-matchさんの挙動がなんかおかしいことがわかっており。
<jkbys> なんと
<hito_jp> モノによっては同じ問題かもしれませんし、挙動としても同じ問題に見えるかもですが、しかし妥当な直し方は違う、というよーな理解をしています。
<hito_jp> っていうのをどっかにまとめないと死ぬよねというのがOneiricに向けたTODOですかね。
<jkbys> そうですね
<hito_jp> ではfcは一旦これで。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> で、unzip問題結論出てないじゃん、というおそろしー問題に気づきました。
<hito_jp> バージョン偽造したunzip誰が作って誰がテストするのー。
<jkbys> mizunoさんが作ってhitoさんがテストする でどうだ
<mizuno> Mで誰が作りましたっけ？
<jkbys> 俺だったかな？
<jkbys> （地震がくるぞー）
<hito_jp> もうきたあとでした
<jkbys> クソッ
<jkbys> じゃあ俺がつくって他の人がテスト がいいかな
<hito_jp> たぶんそこはバージョン番号偽造するだけです、はい。
<mizuno> んじゃテストします
<hito_jp> テストケース作るのがすっごく大変なぐらいで。
<jkbys> 今週末までにはやります
<hito_jp> どーすんだよEUC-JPなzipファイルとか、ってちょびっと遠い目してます、はい。
<mizuno> ファイル名がEUC-JPなzipですよねえ
<mizuno> 中身の
<hito_jp> まあテストケース作ってから考えます、はい。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> 私は出られません。他の曜日も微妙なので、変更は希望しません。
<jkbys> 他の方はどうでしょうか
<hito_jp> 火曜のままで
<mizuno> 火曜でいいです
<hito_jp> あれOSC Kansaiって打ち合わせしなくていいので？
<jkbys> では12日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> そういえばKobeですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emacs や skype で， ibus が使えなくなった問題は，""
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ”デスクトップ向けソフトウェア”かその英語ページに投げれば良いのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> kobeか……
<kazken3> kobeです...........
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<kazken3> おつかれ様でした
<kuromabo> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110405
<hito_jp> 「”デスクトップ向けソフトウェア”かその英語ページ」の or は、URL的にはどことどこでしょう？ > Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewforum.php?id=4 と
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あたりを念頭に置きました．フォーラムと言うべきでしたね．すみません…
<hito_jp> 同じ現象の人がいるかどうかだと、ibusがからむのであれば日本語フォーラムのほうが有効かもしれません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<hito_jp> 日本語フォーラムに投げてみる→ダメならubuntuforums.orgに投げてみる（日本語フォーラムにその旨記述する）→解決策に関するレポートを日本語フォーラムにもフィードバック、というのがいいかなぁと思います。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 11.04 で自然解決されるのなら，急がず待つのも手なんでしょうね…
<hito_jp> ちょっと現象を把握しきれていなくて申し訳ないのですが、別アカウントではどうなりますか？
<hito_jp> たとえばゲストアカウントで試してみたり、新しくアカウントを作って、そこで試してみる。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 分かりました．やってみます．
<hito_jp> まずそこを試してほしい、という話になると思うので、それを試して頂いてからフォーラムに投稿してみるといいと思います。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 実験用にアカウントつくって試してみたところ， skype や emacs で入力出来ました．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=10786 を試してみます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hito_jp さん，助言ありがとうございます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 上を試してみて，再ログインでは直らなかったのですが，再起動したら，直りました．テレビを叩いたら直ったような感じです．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-06
<tomifla> 生協でよくわからんビスケットサンドとかいうアイス買ってきた
<tomifla> ぁ、誤爆です。すみません。。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-07
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<NWMonster> こんばんは.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あまり人がいませんね．
<NWMonster> そうですね
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-08
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おかえりなさい．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-09
<MK`> Is this channel only for Japanese speakers?
<MK`> Well I will just ask my question
<MK`> There are some Japanese characters in unicode that seem to be switched in ubuntu, no matter what application or font I use. Where I can I search through reported bugs maybe? It's the combining dakuten and handakuten. a) あ゙     b) あ゛     | a) is the combining character, and acts as such on my friends' assorted windows installations, but it shows opposite for me, with b) combining
<MK`> I checked in many fonts and it's all the same, even the same fonts they used on windows
<MK`> i'll check back later
#ubuntu-jp 2011-04-10
<MK`> Did anyone see my question earlier? :
<MK`> :)
<MK`> hello jkbys
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<MK`> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> MK`: I don't know the answer of your question.
<MK`> ok
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-03
<yuusukesanta> どうもこんばんは、chonanさん。
<chonan> こんばんは
<yuusukesanta> Yuusuke47からYuusukesantaに変えました。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<shibata> こんばんは
<yuusukesanta> こんばんは
<hito_jp> あれ小林さんが普通にいる。おかしい。嵐だ。
<jkbys> 嵐なんてくるはずがない
<mizuno> 小林さんが出社困難なほどの嵐があったんすよ、今日
<jkbys> まじか
<Mocchi> 議事録どうしましょう？
<hito_jp> よろしく？
<mizuno> よろしく
<Mocchi> りょうかい
<chonan> お願いします
<yuusukesanta> お願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> ぜんぜん時間がとれてないのでないです。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120403
<hito_jp> 前回の議事録と見比べてなんか違う点を補正して頂ければ……
<mizuno> それぞれの議題を見出しにして、各項目のインデントをひとつ浅くしていただければ
<Mocchi> はい
<Mocchi> 直しました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC北海道
<jkbys> [ ] 行ける人は？
<hito_jp> ぱーふぇくと。ぐっどじょぶ。
<mizuno> ノ
<jkbys> ひとりか
<hito_jp> 1.5人であと柴田さんどーでしょうとかそんな感じだった気がします。先週。
<mizuno> ブース出さなくても、遊びに行くは行くつもりなので
<mizuno> Debianみたいに、ブースなしセミナーのみってのもありなのかな。でもそれはもったいないな、とかそんな
<jkbys> それはそれでよさそうな気もする
<hito_jp> セミナーなしブースのみでも、ブースなしセミナーのみでも、どっちも+1しときます
<shibata> こっちの柴田さんは頭数にいれてもらわないほうがいいと思います＞北海道
<chonan> セミナーだけっていうのも十分ありな気がします
<mizuno> あ、chonanさんは北海道近いすよね
<hito_jp> ムチャぶり!?
<chonan> むちゃっす
<Mocchi> 無茶すぎるw
<mizuno> あともっちーも、ついでに里帰りするといい
<Mocchi> ついでに里帰りできませんよ北海道は・・・
<mizuno> 谷さんが来てくれるかも……
<chonan> 東北@7月予定はいろんな意味で出ないといけないでしょうけれども
<hito_jp> 東北というか仙台にリソース集中したほうがよさそうですよねぇ。
<Mocchi> 魔法の杖ですねわかります（ぇ
<hito_jp> 小林さん牛たん食べに仙台にいきますよねわかりました。
<chonan> 仙台ですね
<chonan> ヒドいLTやらないといけない展開が目に見えてますw
<jkbys> 仙台でやる予定あるんだ
<chonan> 7月予定で「調整中」らしいです
<Mocchi> 仙台だと１時間半で実家だなぁ
<jkbys> 7月なら後半だと行けるかもしれない
<jkbys> で、北海道はどうする
<mizuno> 去年と同じノリでブース出そうかなあと思います
<mizuno> なあに、なんとかなるさ
<jkbys> 異論がなければそれでいいかな
<hito_jp> 去年ってどんなメンツだったんでしたっけ。
<mizuno> 佐々木さんとなやさん
<mizuno> だけど、ふたりともセミナーあったし、実質ほとんどブースは一人でしたね
<hito_jp> 今年の方がリソース痩せてる感が。
<mizuno> Debianの杉本さんにもちょっとお願いしてみようかと。あと隣接えびじゅん
<hito_jp> ああ後者があるからいいや。+1
<Mocchi> えびじゅんさんを少し気の毒に思いながらも +1
<jkbys> +1
<chonan> +1
<jkbys> じゃあよろしくおねがいしますってことで
<shibata> よろしくおねがいします
<mizuno> 申し込みしておくデス
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<Mocchi> みずのさんよろしくお願いします
<jkbys> フォーラム関連
<jkbys> from https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?pid=89523#p89523
<jkbys> 新しくトピックを起こすときに、デフォルトでメール購読設定を行うのはアリか？
<jkbys> オプトアウト方式のメール送付は避けたい気がする？
<jkbys> あくまでオプトインがいいが、現状ではオプトインのための動線がまったくない。
<chonan> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> [ ] 動線として、「以下にチェックを入れると、返信があった際にメールで連絡を受け取ることができます」といった表現で誘導するのでどうか？（表現は要検討）
<Mocchi> フォーラム関連ですね
<mizuno> 知らんうちにメールが来るようになってた、というのは避けたいなあという意見
<jkbys> デフォルトで購読っていうのは、ちょっと良くない気がしますね
<mizuno> 楽天でよくやるとかそんな
<jkbys> そういや知恵袋とかはどうなってんだろう
<jkbys> あのへんはデフォルトでメールきそうな気がした
<mizuno> ちなみにこれって、新規トピックを起こす時だけですよね。レスの投稿はまた別で
<hito_jp> そのつもりです。
<hito_jp> そうしないと、広く回答していただいている方のメールボックスがとってもひどいことに。
<chonan> トピック起こすときに、+αをもとめるのはアリかもしれませんね。
<jkbys> 動線として、「以下にチェックを入れると、返信があった際にメールで連絡を受け取ることができます」といった表現で誘導するっていう案がちょうどよさそうですね
<Mocchi> +1
<hito_jp> で、それは実装できるのだろーかという問題が。
<jkbys> やってみないと分からない
<hito_jp> なるほど。
<jkbys> やれるかどうか調べてみる、でいいかな
<hito_jp> 反対意見がなければよろしくお願いします？
<jkbys> よろしくお願いされた
<shibata> よろしくおねがいします
<ybrjkfc> hi my Japanese friends :)
<jkbys> アクションアイテムに加えてください
<Mocchi> jkbys: 了解しました
<jkbys> Preciseの開発
<jkbys> なんかある？
<hito_jp> 翻訳：リソース足りてないけどかろうじて
<hito_jp> バグ関連：nuxのIMサポート破綻しててHUDまわり腐ってる気がする
<hito_jp> バグ関連2：IMまわり微妙かも
<jkbys> 大変だ
<hito_jp> タスク：10.04からと11.10からのRemixのアップグレードテストやらないと
<jkbys> 10.04からもか・・・
<hito_jp> タスク2：Beta2出たんでRemix作成してください。でもQAno
<hito_jp> QAのカバー範囲の再考終わってない
<jkbys> セットアップ・ヘルパー（）って10.04は入ってたっけな
<mizuno> どうでしょういくやさん
<jkbys> カーネルって明日だっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> にゃ
<mizuno> カーネルフリーズは5日だっけか
<ikuyaNOTE> なにがどうなんですの？
<hito_jp> あさって（もうすぐ明日）ですね
<hito_jp> いくやさんが抱えてたIMまわりの既知バグってどこまで抹殺されてるんでしょう（わかってない）。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: HUDってなんの略ですか？
<mizuno> 10.04ってセットアップヘルパ入ってたっけ、って話。現役で使ってたよなーと思って
<ikuyaNOTE> 優先度の高いのはすべて抹殺していますよ
<mizuno> 10.04を
<ybrjkfc> Japanese poorly translated into other languages ;(I understand some phrases, but the technical sense is not clear
<ikuyaNOTE> 10.04にセットアップヘルパはありますよ
<yuusukesanta> Hi ybrjkfc.
<ikuyaNOTE> あとは優先度の低いIBusのアイコンがindicatorに出ないやつだけ
<yuusukesanta> こんにちはvine_user。
<yuusukesanta> いやこんばんは、か。
<hito_jp> あれ。んじゃnuxまわりがとてもアレな以外は問題ないってことですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<ybrjkfc> <yuusukesanta> greetings. I knew then what we are discussing an issue of the Linux kernel?
<hito_jp> nuxまわりの諸問題はちょっとIBus側も見ないといけない気がするんで、ちと考えどころです。
<hito_jp> もうリリース時点ではHUD放置でいいかなーとかちょっと思ってるレベル。
<ikuyaNOTE> Ctrl+mで確定すればとりあえず問題なく使えますよ<HUD
<hito_jp> ybrjkfc: we are in a weekly meetings, current issue is Unity with inputmethod
<ybrjkfc> Japanese writing system - too difficult task for the Russian: (
<Mocchi_> Unityの機能だったんですね > HUD
<hito_jp> カーソルキーまわり破綻してません？
<ikuyaNOTE> あーカーソルキーまでは確認してないかもですねぇ
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> you discuss the development of the Japanese version of ubuntu?
<hito_jp> Enterで確定すると文字列をキーボードから操作できない・Ctrl+Mだと一応使えるけどカーソルキーでアイテムを選択できない
<hito_jp> あたりをATOKキーバインドのibus+mozcで確認しました。
<hito_jp> あと、Unity全般でdash上のアイコンの上をマウスカーソルでよぎるとプリエディットが確定されます。
<yuusukesanta> ybrjkfc　Do you understand Japanese?
<yuusukesanta> No?
<ikuyaNOTE> あれーホントだ<カーソル
<ikuyaNOTE> 前試したときは動いてたんですけどね……
<hito_jp> ybrjkfc: partialy yes, main target is japanese remix. but not only that.
<hito_jp> 5.8でエンバグした気がしなくもないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ダメすぐる……
<hito_jp> 5.4と5.6と5.8でIMまわりのコードに微妙な改ざんが。
<hito_jp> （改ざんといいたくなるレベルのuglyな修正が、が正しいか）
<yuusukesanta> 自分もhitoさんみたいに英語が理解できたらなぁ～。
<ybrjkfc> <yuusukesanta> カタカナ + ひらがな but not all of the characters.
<hito_jp> OSCの会場で柴田さんとコードを見て「これはいったい」と途方にくれたあたりから自分の認識では進んでません。
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  i understand.
<ikuyaNOTE> bugs.launchpad.netをnuxで検索するとクラッシュバグばかりで探す気がなくなりますね
<yuusukesanta> ybrjkfc　Since Japanese is difficult.
<hito_jp> nuxのコードを見るとさらに途方にくれることうけあいです。コメントアウトして動かすなーとか。
<ikuyaNOTE> リリース後もガンガン修正されそうですねぇ
<hito_jp> SRUじゃ済まない範囲で修正かかってもおかしくないっつーかMRE前提かなぁと。
<ybrjkfc> <yuusukesanta> especially for the European
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hito_jp> てなあたりですが、もう手が回る範囲で各自頑張りましょうレベルでいいかなぁと。フルタイムじゃないとこんなの対応でけん。
<jkbys> ではそういうことで・・・
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<yuusukesanta> Emmanuel_Chanelさんこんばんは
<mizuno> だが我々にはフルタイムで戦えるリーダーがいる!
<ikuyaNOTE> パートタイムですら難しい！
<mizuno> ん、んー
<Mocchi_> 先程mizunoさんが言っていたセットアップヘルパはどういうことを
<Mocchi_> どういうことを確認したかったのでしょうか？
<mizuno> あ、Ctrl+jで確定するとキーボードから文字操作できるな、とibus-skk
<jkbys> セットアップヘルパ消えることを確認しないとねってことです
<mizuno> LTSアップグレードしたときの確認すね
<jkbys> そそ
<hito_jp> えーと。独自の記法編み出さなくていいんで……。
<ikuyaNOTE> （10.04いいのに……今から乗り換えに頭を抱えていますけどね……）
<Mocchi_> 10.04で提供されていたセットアップヘルパは12.04では提供されないことを確認したかったという理解でOK?
<Mocchi_> hito_jp: 手元メモそのままでしたすみません。。。
<jkbys> 提供しないことは既定路線
<hito_jp> ちがう。10.04から12.04にLTS upgradeする際、「自動的に削除される」ことを確認しないといけない。
<hito_jp> upgrade時の要確認項目が標準より一個多いよねという話っす。
<mizuno> 12.04はっつーか、既に提供されてないじゃないですか。だから11.10からのアップグレードなら気にする必要はないけど、LTSアップグレードの場合は削除されることを確認するという
<Mocchi_> ようやく理解しました.
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<mizuno> たぶんだいじょうぶ
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では10日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<yuusukesanta> お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi_> 議事録の査読お願いします: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120403
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<yuusukesanta> おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<Mocchi_> お疲れ様でした。議事録にOKが出たらどなたか送信していただけませんか？
<mizuno> Debianの方ってどっちだw
<Mocchi_> 日曜日は楽しかったですw
<hito_jp> 直接なおした。
<hito_jp> あーでもまだ直ってない。
<hito_jp> done.
<Mocchi_> どうもありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 水野さん確認して投げてもらっていいです？
<yuusukesanta> お疲れ様です。
<mizuno> へい
<Mocchi_> 最終行が改行されてないのを見つけました。
<hito_jp> 適宜よろしう
<Mocchi_> 直しましたが、リストアイテムの親子関係はこれで合ってますでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 元よりはあってるはず。
<hito_jp> でも眠いので自信はありません。はい。
<Mocchi_> お疲れ様です。。。
<yuusukesanta> 今回も話の内容まったく理解できなかったなぁ。
<hito_jp> まあ分からなかった名詞をググっていけばそのうち…？
<yuusukesanta> 理解できるまであと何年かかるのやら。
<yuusukesanta> ようやく風が収まってきた。
<yuusukesanta> そういえば今月のubuntuマガジンにchonanさんがちょこっとだけ出ていましたね。
<yuusukesanta> 今月といか、vol.07ですが。
<yuusukesanta> びっくりしました。
<chonan> ああ、Ubuntu Magazine デビュー戦ですw
<emiryun> 表紙が恥ずかしくて買ったことがありません…w
<chonan> 週刊アスキーできたえましょう(
<mizuno> 記事書けば貰えるから買わなくても大丈夫
<emiryun> 表紙がロリ系なのは誰の趣味なんですか…w
<yuusukesanta> デビュー戦すか（笑）見た感じ、hitoさんやミズノさんいくやさんのサーバ話で
<yuusukesanta> chonanさんのサーバ話はないのですか？
<chonan> ベテランさんの〜の皆さんはほんと、パネェです
<yuusukesanta> mizunoさんどうです。HPのProliant ML115 G5は
<yuusukesanta> サーバ爆音機じゃないですか？
<mizuno> そうですね。もう人にあげちゃいましたが
<yuusukesanta> youtubeで見ていましたが、二段式のジェットブースターでしたね。
<chonan> 最近のちっちゃい系サーバーは比較的静かですね
<yuusukesanta> こんなもん、寝室に置けるかぁって思いましたね。（笑）
<mizuno> 慣れればデータセンターでも眠れますよ
<chonan> サーバールーム(下駄箱とか台所)に置くのですw
<yuusukesanta> ぼくは富士のPRIMARGY TX100S1使っていました。
<yuusukesanta> 静音性もそうですが、何より内装が気に入りましたね。
<chonan> TX100 は静かめですね
<yuusukesanta> 初サーバでした（笑）
<chonan> データセンターは逆に眠れそうかもしれず
<yuusukesanta> データセンター・・・起動音が子守唄って誰かが行っていたなぁ～。
<yuusukesanta> FANの音が心地良いって、どんだけぇ～。
<chonan> 環境音になっちゃうと意味合い違いますよね
<yuusukesanta> でもうるさそうなイメージが・・。
<yuusukesanta> ラズペリーパイ、いつ届くのだろう。
<yuusukesanta> では落ちます。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2012-04-04
<abcde> こんばんは
<abcde> 首がいたいです
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-02
<uny> test
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> できれば最初にいる人（とくに投票権持ってる人）の確認フェーズを入れた方がいいかもしれない……。
<jkbys>  IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair に手順追加したほうがいいかな
<hito_jp> いいと思うっす……。
<jkbys> なんて言おう
<mizuno> いないやつは(ry
<hito_jp> ふつうに挨拶でもいいのかもとか思い始めました……
<jkbys> あんまり変わらない気もしますね
<jkbys> 画面みてれば挨拶するだろうし
<ItSANgo> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録とれるかたー
<mizuno> ごはん中だったりします
<jkbys> 箸でキーボード叩いて議事録とれるとかさすがだな
<mizuno> まかせろ
<mizuno> ちょっとまってください
<mocchi> 遅くなりました
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130402
<hito_jp> 箸で入力すごい……
<mizuno> 日本人ですから(ｷﾘｯ
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 12.04.2のisoイメージの公開
<jkbys>     リリースアナウンスを出す(jkbys)
<jkbys> 酸素不足で忘れてた
<hito_jp> 酸素不足て。
<jkbys> やっておきます
<mizuno> リーダーが酸素欠乏症に……
<mocchi> 地面付近は酸素の濃度がとかそんな・・・？
<jkbys> 他は動きないかな
<mizuno> なさげですかね
<hito_jp> リリースノートへの追記はしました
<hito_jp> JapaneseEnvironmentに入れるのもビミョーなので、CommonInfrastructureの中に入れてます
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<ItSANgo> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> とくになさげかな
<hito_jp> 12.04.2 Japanese Remix?
<jkbys> それか
<mizuno> それで
<jkbys> まだリリースアナウンスだしてないけど、忘れないうちにバッファにいれときましょう
<jkbys> そして3月分を書きに行かないといけない
<jkbys> http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/detail/978-4-04-886687-3.shtml を英語で書かないといけないのでhitoさん書いて！
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/13/March
<hito_jp> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-309/ からパクってくればOKアルヨ！
<jkbys> おお
<jkbys> じゃああとで書いときます
<jkbys> Practical Bible ってニュアンス的に通じてるんかな
<hito_jp> むしろ実践バイブルの原語がそれ。
<jkbys> では議題・・・はチームレポートか
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<jkbys> 議題おわりですがほかになにかありますか
<hito_jp> EOLアナウンスとRaringの開発ネタとイベントネタがありますが手が回ってませんごめんなさい
<mizuno> OSC名古屋の受付はじまったんですが、どうしましょう？
<hito_jp> それは「いけるひとどないだ」というのをして2名ほど確保できるかどうかに異存？
<mizuno> はい。去年は結局私とかけもちの坂本さんでしたが
<mizuno> あとGL柴田さんが手伝いにきてくれたか
<mizuno> 今年は北海道が9月なのと、仙台がよくわからんので、名古屋スルーすると8月の京都までイベントないんすよ
<hito_jp> 自前自前。
<hito_jp> ということで水野さんが関西でイベントをやることが決定しました。
<mizuno> な、なんだってーーー
<mizuno> まー正直、規模として名古屋はスルーでいい気はしてたりします
<mizuno> 行きたい人がいたら来週以降考える、でいいかな
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> おわりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> (遅れましたorz)
<jkbys> では9日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130402
<mocchi> mizuno: 議事の[]は議事録には残さないほうがよいと思いました。
<mizuno> 先週と同じなんだけどね。消しとく
<mizuno> ん、っていうか議題じゃなくてチームレポートの方だよね
<mocchi> mizuno: あとログを見返すとチームレポートはjkbysさんが書くように読めますが、私の勘違い？
<mizuno> あー、抜けてたわ
<mocchi> よろしくおねがいしますですー
<mocchi> 議事録の送信は私やっときますね > 各位
<chonan> ありがとうございます
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-03
<MatthewXie> would you please tell me how can i use japenese?
<MatthewXie> Diaoyu island belond to china
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-04
<oops> 誰かVPSに慣れている方いませんか
<asakura0> 慣れてるってどの程度のことを言うのだろう。私は VPS 利用者
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-05
<Pyongyang>  
<Pyongyang> :)
<Pyongyang> Hi
<Pyongyang> :-)
#ubuntu-jp 2013-04-07
<Vesprit> konnichiwa
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-31
<FTC56> Hello !
<FTC56> I'm learning Japanese, and I encounter a problem: reading kana and kanji. Indeed, having vision problems, I have a little trouble reading some kana as "で" and "て" which looks like. So I'm wondering if you had a clear font to advise me to read Japanese characters, and as I can set it as default for all Japanese characters.
#ubuntu-jp 2014-04-01
<JuniorJPN> hi
<JuniorJPN> any fellow django beginners here?
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい頭いたいのであとはおねがいします……
<shibata> こんばんは？
<mizuno> こんばんは？
<mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> コーヒーいれてこよう
<chonan_mobile> zmb
<shibata> 小林さんよんでみた。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140401
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> OSC沖縄申し込み(mizuno) これは送られてた気がする
<mizuno> おくりました
<mizuno> 北海道はまんじゅんさん参加がわかったので、あとで申しこむです
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> やまねさんも来るはず
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 無い気がする
<shibata> 無い気がします
<jkbys> * 14.04のリリースパーティをしたい
<jkbys> 関東の場合は人的リソースはchonan、glShibata、shibata、hitoあたり [ ] チームの予算は使えるか？
<jkbys> 予算は前回ぐらい使っていいと思われる
<shibata> 今のところ5/10あたりに開催したいなーという感じになっています
<shibata> 前回が50人ほどで、諸々込み7.5万円ほど
<shibata> 今回はもう少し人数を多めに設定したいので、予算として10万円ほどあるとうれしいなといったところです
<shibata> 今日のところは予算が使えるかどうかだけ決めたいです
<jkbys> ああそうか、多くしないといかんか
<shibata> あとはいつものごとくWikiでいろいろ更新していくことになると思います
<shibata> （その前にリリースに向けてのいろいろやらないとですし）
<jkbys> 予算使うべきでないという意見がなければOKでいいかと
<mizuno> 使っていいと思います
<shibata> 関東に偏っちゃっているなーというのがちょっと心配
<mizuno> それはしかたない気がします……
<shibata> 特に問題なければ、予算は使えるつもりでイベントページを作成します
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<shibata> 14.04そのものの話？
<jkbys> 先月は試す時間がとれなかった
<kuromabo__> NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline(締切)が4/3なので翻訳の確認等の作業ができる方はお願いします
<kuromabo__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<shibata> もうそんな時期……
<kuromabo__> なんですよ。リリースが4/17ですからねぇ
<shibata> スライドショーもここですっけ。
<kuromabo__> ubiquity slideshowは4/3締切です
<shibata> うぅ……
<kuromabo__> ということなので、気になる方はさらっとでもチェックをお願いします。
<shibata> はい。
<mocchi> らじゃです
<jkbys> 他にはありますか
<mocchi> 私はありません
<jkbys> なければ終わりで
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<mocchi>  はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では8日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140401
<mocchi> shibata: 送信などお願いできますか？
<shibata> mocchi: トップレベルのインデントされていないのを修正してもらえます？
<shibata> （先頭の空白が抜けている
<shibata> たぶんIRCMeetingに自分が議題書くときにミスったんだと思います
<shibata> 送信については了解です。
<mocchi> うーん、どこかよくわからないですね・・・。
<mocchi> あぁ、アスタリスクになってるこれですか？
<shibata> それですそれです。
<mocchi> 修正しました。目が腐っててすみません。。。
<shibata> どもですー。ではあとで送っておきますね。
<mocchi> よろしくお願いしますー
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-30
<bubu> hello
<bubu> hi oll
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-31
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> peers?
<hito_jp> とばすか
<mocchi> +1
<hito_jp> では一週間後に……
<hito_jp> （jp.archiveの新型準備にいそがしい）
#ubuntu-jp 2017-04-07
<BlueShark> Hey
#ubuntu-jp 2017-04-08
<hirano> むし
<hirano> これでいいのだ
<hirano> this chanel jp only
<hirano> これからはここでお話しよう
<hirano> 社長亭で見つかっていらいとんでもないことに
<hirano> 異次元の臭い空間に放り出されて
<hirano> 精子をさまよった
<hirano> 生死をさまよった
<hirano> とりあえずまだ生きている
<hirano> 恐ろしいことになったんだ
<hirano> 我慢出来んほどのところに入れられて今の会社は我慢してくれた
<hirano> もうすぐ死ぬと持ったからだろう
<hirano> 生きて帰りやがった
<hirano> 殺そうと思ったら世界経済が死にかけた
<hirano> 首にするつもりで頑張った挙句東芝でさえ潰れだした
<hirano> 売るもんないのに金カスということは株で設けるつもりだな
<hirano> 家電ややめて株屋になったか
<hirano> 俺は死ぬまでこのままだ
<hirano> オークションとか野郎にも腰が痛いのでやる気が起きない
<hirano> 治らんから多分人生諦めになるだろう
<hirano> こしがなおりません
<hirano> オークションやる気が置きません
#ubuntu-jp 2019-04-06
<zer0> hello
<zer0> zero
<zer0> zero zero one one two two
